# Kayak ride



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

My boys on river!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love it!!!! and he looks so happy


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That looks like fun, great pictures.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool shots-would love to do that


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

It is always fun to take him. This one was 8 miles ride on river. Only complains were from my husband, he thinks our boy is heavy:wild:


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Haha awesome!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

looks like a blast!


----------

